
An asymmetrical relationship between verbal and visual thinking [pdf] - lainon
https://evlab.mit.edu/sites/default/files/documents/Amit_et_al_2017_NI.pdf
======
opaqe
Would the Amazon turk population, which ive been told is dominated by non-
native english speaking users, skew results in an interesting way?

Also, in my experience, my most intense visual images are far more
overwhelming than what I would point to as my most powerful verbal thoughts
(comparing them just now on an absolute feels weird for some reason). Could
the result that visual images tended to be weaker than verbal thoughts be due
to the fact that, under lab settings, people don't tend to have their most
vivid images? Perhaps there's more variance levels of intensity with visual
images as opposed to verbal thoughts. The latter intuitively operates at an on
or off basis without so much a gradient, but the results do show some
variance.

------
simen
Bit early to say anything definite from one study, but it's nice to have some
ammunition against this common idea that somehow all the meaningful thinking
that goes on is verbal.

"What language do you think in?" It's like, I think in the two languages I
speak fluently, but also images and stuff that I can't really express in
words. Depends on the context. It's a fundamentally flawed question.

